# Question about the greek language



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello to everyone,

first of all merry christmas

To cut straight to the chase, i am a greek student living in germany. From time to time i teach greek to locals and friends. After a while they urged me to make teaching videos and so i did.

Since i am a native speaker i cannot "judge" myself in a fair manner(everything i say makes perfect sense to me) so i would love to hear other opinions as well as recommendations, comments etc.

This is my first video and it's about the greek alphabet 

neighbourhoodTutor's Channel - YouTube 

Hope the new year brings more than the last...(to greece too )


----------



## Cypriot-Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for this. Very helpful. My comments are the same as those on the YouTube page. However I would suggest also that on future presentations you talk a little slower and pause more in between sentences to allow time for the listener to digest what you have presented. Well done. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done. Being familiar with the alphabet and different accents myself it is not a problem to listen and learn but to a complete newbie to a language and/or the Greek accent it may be difficult to understand easily.


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the comments  It was my first video so there is space for improvement (a lot i would say ). What interests me the most is my accent. Are you able to understand it?

I plan to make videos about the greek grammatic and videos explaining the greek vocabulary where i will give examples of its usage. Is there something else you think it would be useful to learn?

When the holidays are over i will get back to making videos  Thanks it's nice to hear that my effort wasn't in vain 

Marry christmas once again


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Although it's been a year since my last post unfortunately i did not have enought time to do things the way i wanted. Anyways after a lot of emails from people urging me to continue i decided to do so. And since this time i plan to take things a lot more seriously i would appreciate as much feedback as i could get.

This is my channel 

https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor

and these are the videos i have done so far:
Greek Alphabet
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=4U6876EZff0

Pronounciation Rules Part1
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=1FaaWRlmKB0

Pronounciation Rules Part2
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=ro1Uhc4Ev8c

Introduction Vocabulary
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=f5sXo5Educk

Numbers Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=gOnn3JFrdj0

Numbers Part2
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=fqwQIOIqDzE

Numbers Part3
https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=L9qkemqSIA0

If there is a problem with me posting my videos then please tell and i will stop. In general i plan on posting one every week, hopefully i will be able to do so. Like i said any kind of feedback is highly appreciated


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello

This may be a silly question, but is the Greek Vocabularly used the same in Cyprus - i was led to believe that it is totaly different?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is not TOTALLY different but there are local variations. Cypriot Greek is more like Old greek while they speak modern Greek in Greece.
If you learn modern Greek you will be able to understand most of what is said in Cyprus and you will soon adapt to the local dialect. Remember that even on a small island like Cyprus there are local dialects.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Veronica said:


> It is not TOTALLY different but there are local variations. Cypriot Greek is more like Old greek while they speak modern Greek in Greece.
> If you learn modern Greek you will be able to understand most of what is said in Cyprus and you will soon adapt to the local dialect. Remember that even on a small island like Cyprus there are local dialects.


I second Veronica's answer. Written Greek is all the same but spoken Greek has many local dialects both in Greece and Cyprus. Children in schools are taught proper Greek and the variations are all oral so if you learn Greek you'll easily pick up the dialect differences.


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

yeap, it's as veronica said. In cyprus they do have a dialect, which even for me as a native greek is hard to understand. When i really concentrate i can understand what they are talking about but mainly bits and pieces. However they all speak modern greek, they only have a bit of an accent where they tend to emphasize the letter n hehe. But like i said they all understand speak and write modern greek.


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

*New lesson Colors*

In this lesson i talk about how some of the most common colors are translated in greek

https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=ItyrRzpjmkA


Btw is there a way to edit my initial post so that every time that i post a video i will have to update only one post, in order to keep things tidy and in one place?


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everybody new lesson 
In this lesson i talk about tonos and syllables. Hope you like it 

https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=6cNCXV5F5F4


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everybody new lesson.
In this lesson i talk about the articles in the greek language. Enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/user/neighbourhoodTutor/watch?v=xdX0fZARZRQ


----------

